# Hello from Slovenia!



## ilafa (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey fellow MU lovers!

I've been lurking for quite some time and I love it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

well welcome to the other side!!!!  We welcome u to Speacktra


----------



## Whitney Costner (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome! You've found the perfect place for us makeup lovers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're from Slovenia? I've only heard of that country recently, and I looked it up online a while back and *it's beautiful*. I would love to visit there someday. I believe it's where Donald Trump's wife is from...

Anyway, it's great to have you here!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 10, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome!! You come from a beautiful country!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 10, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ilafa (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks girls! It's an amazing little country and you should really come. Besides it also in practcally in the middle of Europe - you can get to Venice in three hours by car, Vienna four and so on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yup, Trump's wif is from Slovenia

thank you again for the warm welcome!


----------



## Willa (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello lady!
Welcome here, Im always happy to see members from different countries.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

